# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Αρχιμηχανικός σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία (Marine Superintendent)

## apollo_express

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω: 
1. ποια είναι η δουλειά ενος αρχιμηχανικού σε μια ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία (κατά προτίμηση), 
2. ποια του βοηθού αρχιμηχανικού και 
3. γίνεται κάποιος που έχει τελειώσε Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός (στο Ε.Μ.Π.) να προσληφθεί ως αρχιμηχανικός ή βοηθός αρχιμηχανικού στην εταιρία.

----------


## Νaval22

απο μηχανολόγους δύσκολα απο ναυπηγούς πολύ πιο εύκολα 
Γενικά πάντως απο όσο γνωρίζω οι ναυτιλιακές έχουν δυο ειδών αρχιμηχανικούς,τους εμπειρικούς παλιούς μηχανικούς του εμπορικού ναυτικού και τους ναυπηγούς μηχανικούς,οι μεν πρώτοι έχουν πολυχρονη πείρα στη θάλασσα και είναι σε θέση να λύσουν οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα αφορά τη μηχανή του πλοίου πράγμα το οποίο είναι δύσκολο να κάνει ένας ναυπηγός η ένας θεωρητικός μηχανολόγος 
οι ναυπηγοί απασχολούνται σε επιθεωρήσεις σε newbuildings σε εγκρίσεις σχεδίων κλπ

----------


## apollo_express

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

καταρχας ....καλησπερα, πριν πω οτιδηποτε θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη αν ενοχληθουν καποιοι..και αν φανει ακραιο και ρατσιστικο.
το θεμα που θελω να αναφερω ειναι ποιοι;;με τι προσωντα;;και πως γινεται να βρει καποιος που γουσταρει (το αντικειμενο)δουλεια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια σε θεση αρχικως βοηθος και μετα senior αρχιμηχανικος.......
δε θα μακρυγορισω ....και σας παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησετε σαυτα που θα πω....
1.γιατι σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες εργαζονται στο τεχνικο τμημα γυναικες;;
2.γιατι υπαρχουν βοηθοι αρχιμηχανικοι κοπελες, την στιγμη που δεν εχουν πρακτικη εμπειρια;;;ειναι δλδ σε θεση μετα απο χρονια που θα αναλαβει βασικο ποστο αρχιμηχανικου να δινει λυσεις;;;;
3.γιατι διαλεγουν να κανουν προσληψη σε ατομα απο το ΕΜΠ την στιγμη που τα μονα εφοδια τους ειναι τα μαθηματικα;;;
4.γιατι σε ναυτιλιακεσ εταιριες γινεται πασαρελα απο μοντελα-γυναικες;;;
κλεινοντας...ζητω παλι συγνωμη αν ενοχλησα καποιες..κοπελες.....
Δημητρης (μηχανολογος-ναυπηγος, μηχανικος ναυτικων μηχανων)

----------


## opelmanos

> καταρχας ....καλησπερα, πριν πω οτιδηποτε θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη αν ενοχληθουν καποιοι..και αν φανει ακραιο και ρατσιστικο.
> το θεμα που θελω να αναφερω ειναι ποιοι;;με τι προσωντα;;και πως γινεται να βρει καποιος που γουσταρει (το αντικειμενο)δουλεια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια σε θεση αρχικως βοηθος και μετα senior αρχιμηχανικος.......
> δε θα μακρυγορισω ....και σας παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησετε σαυτα που θα πω....
> 1.γιατι σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες εργαζονται στο τεχνικο τμημα γυναικες;;
> 2.γιατι υπαρχουν βοηθοι αρχιμηχανικοι κοπελες, την στιγμη που δεν εχουν πρακτικη εμπειρια;;;ειναι δλδ σε θεση μετα απο χρονια που θα αναλαβει βασικο ποστο αρχιμηχανικου να δινει λυσεις;;;;
> 3.γιατι διαλεγουν να κανουν προσληψη σε ατομα απο το ΕΜΠ την στιγμη που τα μονα εφοδια τους ειναι τα μαθηματικα;;;
> 4.γιατι σε ναυτιλιακεσ εταιριες γινεται πασαρελα απο μοντελα-γυναικες;;;
> κλεινοντας...ζητω παλι συγνωμη αν ενοχλησα καποιες..κοπελες.....
> Δημητρης (μηχανολογος-ναυπηγος, μηχανικος ναυτικων μηχανων)


*Μωρέ δίκιο έχεις που τα λές αλλά το θέμα είναι οτί δεν μπορείς να το βρείς και θα σου πώ κάτι:Ρατσισμός υπάρχει στους άνδρες και όχι για τις γυναίκες.Αυτές έχουν πολλά προσόντα ωστέ να καβαντζόνονται σε πολλές ευνοικές θέσεις εργασίας και τις βλέπεις με το νυχάκι και το τσιγαράκι στα γραφεία και τα κάμπριο στο δρόμο.*
*Μην το ψάχνεις συνάδελφε πρέπει να χυθεί πολύ αίμα για να διορθωθούν πολλά πράγματα σε αυτή τη χώρα.*
*Καλή συνέχεια και να σαι πάντα καλά*

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Μανο δε συμφωνω απολυτα...δε πρεπει να χυθει αιμα οπως λες....απλα να καταλαβουν οι μεγαλοι των ναυτιλιακων εταιριων οτι με το να παρεις ατομα καποιων πελατων...καποιων γνωστων κανουν λαθος στο να νομιζουν οτι βγαζουν μια υποχρεωση...αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι.....στο μελλον  θα τραβαν τα μαλλια τους.....οι περισσοτερες κοπελες ...σπουδαζουν απο εφελικι και μαγκια....η' επειδη ειναι καποιος  γνωστος σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρια και εχουν σκοπο να μπουν εκει (και καλα κανουν)...γιαυτο εφυγε το μερακι..η ναυτοσυνη και ο θεμιτος τσαμπουκας απο το επαγγελμα αυτο.........
επισης να καταλαβουν τα κοριτσακια κατι....οτι πασαρελα κ top model για την star hellas δεν ειναι η ναυτιλια......(πηγαινε σε ναυτιλιακες κ κοιτα τι κυκλοφορει εκει........και αν γνωριζουν κατι τεχνικο θεμα στο αντικειμενο ...τοτε ανακαλω δημωσια).........
αυτο ισχυει και για καποιους κυριους που εβγαλαν το ΕΜΠ και νομιζουν οτι.......(να μη το πω καλυτερα).....γιαυτο στο εξωτερικο υπορχει ανθιση στο τομεα αυτο....διοτι τα 3 Μ δεν υπαρχουν.......οκ;;
ευχαριστω  και ξανα ζητω συγνωμη.......
Δημητρης

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Δημήτρη, σεβαστή η θέση σου και ο συλλογισμός σου. Όμως στην ναυτιλία, business is business. Αυτό στην χώρα μας μεταφραζεται έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις. 
Ανεξαρτήτα όμως από αυτό, η δική μου εμπειρία σε γραφείο (15+ χρόνια) δεν συνάδει με αυτά που αναφέρεις. Οι θέσεις των ανδρών είναι συγκεκριμένες και πάνε άνδρες. Μιλάω φυσικά για γραφεία της ποντοπόρου.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

συμφωνω ......στην αποψη....σου..αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλο να αναφερω τις ναυτιλιακες που πηγα..και..εδωσα βιογραφικα και οι τεχνικοι διευθυντες μου ειπαν οχι.......()...και στο τεχνικο τμημα ειχανε μαζεψει να μην  πω κ γω ποσες......φυσικα υπαρχουν κ οι εταιριες σαν εσενα που ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα.......ευχαριστω κ παλι συγνωμη

----------


## Eng

> συμφωνω ......στην αποψη....σου..αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλο να αναφερω τις ναυτιλιακες που πηγα..και..εδωσα βιογραφικα και οι τεχνικοι διευθυντες μου ειπαν οχι.......()...και στο τεχνικο τμημα ειχανε μαζεψει να μην  πω κ γω ποσες......φυσικα υπαρχουν κ οι εταιριες σαν εσενα που ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα.......ευχαριστω κ παλι συγνωμη


Κοιτα και γω στο Τεχνικο εχω γυναικες αλλα αυτες κανουν το supply dpt. και τα εισητηρια. Απλα τυχαινει και ειναι στο Τεχνικο μαζι μας. Ομως αρχιμηχανικινες δεν εχω τυχει να δω.

----------


## Νaval22

τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα για άντρες πόσο μάλλον για γυναίκες,σε αυτόν το χώρο όμως αυτό που λέτε  για παρέλαση μοντέλων ισχύει,έχω παράδειγμα γνωστής μου κοπέλας η οποία πέρασε συνέντευξη απο τεχνικό διευθυντή γνωστής ναυτιλιακής,ο οποίος της είπε ότι μπορεί να προσληφθεί αλλά με τη προυπόθεση ότι θα είναι πρόθυμη να κάνει ΟΤΙ της ζητήσει,και βέβαια εκείνη αρνήθηκε τη δουλειά.Οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε λοιπόν για τη βρωμιά που επίκρατει σε κάποια κομμάτια του χώρου αυτού,και επηρεάζουν άντρες και γυναίκες μιας και ισχύει ότι στην ελλάδα δεν πας μπροστά με την αξία σου

τώρα για γυναίκες υπάρχουν αρκετές που φιλοδοξούν να γίνουν αρχιμηχανικοί η καλύτερα να μπούν στο τέχνικο σε κάποια ναυτιλιακή τουλάχιστον και εμείς στούς ναυπηγούς στο ΤΕΙ είχαμε πολλές αλλά και στο ΕΜΠ υπάρχουν επίσης,το πόσες απο αυτές τα καταφέρνουν η τα κατάφεραν είναι άλλο θέμα,άλλα δεν νομίζω πολλές

όσο για κάποιους "εκλεκτούς" απόφοιτους ΥΠΕΡΘΕΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΩΝ συμφωνώ με τον A/B ENGINEER καλύτερα ορισμένοι απο αυτούς να κατέβουν λίγο απο το καλάμι για να μη προσγιωθούν απότομα μαζί με το παπά που έχουν πιάσει.....υπάρχουν και αλλοι που αξίζουν και πρέπει να τους ανοιχτεί ο δρόμος

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

....Καλημερα....και παλι...τωρα διαβασα το μηνυμα και πιστευω οτι τι θεμα ειναι πολυ σοβαρο.Το προβλημα αυτο το εχω βιωσει ψαχνοντας δουλεια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρια (γκαζαδικα) και οταν πηγα ....ειδα στο τεχνικο τμημα 5-6 μοντελα.....αναρωτηθηκα που ειμαι;;οταν συναντηθηκα με τον υπευθυνο διευθυντη...πριν ακομη τελειωσει το interview ειχα βεβαιωθει οτι δεν προκειται......να παω.
αναρωτιεμαι αν οι κοπελιτσες με τα βαμενα νυχια...τα ανοιχτα πουκαμμισα....τα προκλητικα ρουχα ξερουν πιο πολλα απο ενα παιδι που θελει πραγματικα δουλεια κ αγαπα την δουλεια αυτη......
τελος θελω να μαθω πως οι τεχνικοι διευθυντες κρινουν τη καθε προσληψη......με τι προσωντα;;
Αφου θελουν αξιοκρατια οι κοπελιες ας πανε σενα καρτερ να αλλαξουν κουζινετα.....να παρουν deflection...να κατεβουν σε framo αντλια...........αλλα ξεχασα ειναι το αδυναμο φυλο...........εδω αλλα καπου αλλου δυνατο..........περιμενω απαντησεις........

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω να κρατήσουμε ένα επίπεδο στην κουβέντα χωρίς να το τραβάμε στα άκρα. Το τι κάνει κάθε Τεχνικός διευθυντής είναι δικαίωμα και ευθύνη του πως θα κάνει την δουλειά του. Επειδή αυτό συμβαίνει σε 1, 2 ή 10 εταιρείες δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ο κανόνας. ¶ρα λοιπόν δεν βοηθά τον διάλογο αυτού του είδους η προσέγγιση στο θέμα. Ας ξεκολλήσουμε από αυτή την τακτική και ας το δούμε σφαιρικότερα το θέμα.

----------


## Eng

Παιδια ενταξη με το θεμα της γυναικας. Ομως να σας πω, αλλη ειναι η θεση του Μοντελου με το ανοιχτο πουκαμισω που ειναι στην ουσια η Reception και αλλα κριτηρια υπαρχουν για τον Roving Superintendent. Σιγουρα και εννοώ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ σε καμια εταιρια δεν προκειται να παει για τη θεση του Roving Superintendent, το μοντελο. Οποτε λοιπον θεωρω πως 1000 Μοντελα να ειναι εκει που θα πας για συνεντευξη στη παραπάνω θεση, σε καμια περιπτωση το αποτελεσμα δεν προκειται να επιρεαστει απο τα Μοντελα. Δοξα το θεο υπαρχουν πολλες θεσεις στην εταιρια για μια γυναικα οπως ειναι το Account ή το ISM ή το Insurance ή ακομα και το Crew.
Αν λοιπον αποφασισετε να πατε για συνεντευση σε καποιο απο τα παραπάνω τμηματα, να ξερετε πως ο ανταγωνισμος με το Δυνατο φιλο ειναι..ισοδυναμος.
Τελος ειτε ΤΕΙ ειτε ΕΜΠ, τα κριτηρια ειναι άλλα και δεν επιρεαζονται τοσο απο τις γνωσεις οσο (δυστυχως) απο το τι προσφερεις. Τι να το κανω να εχω μια μηχανη που να δουλευει σε υψηλες στροφες αλλά μου ανεβαζει τα καυσερια.. προβλημα μου ειναι. Ομως υπάρχει και το αναστροφο, τι να κανω τη μηχανη που δεν ανεβαζει στροφες.. ναι μεν δεν ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια καυσεριων αλλα....θα μου εχει ρίξει την αποδοση.
Εξω παιδια χρειαζονται μια Μηχανη που να δουλευει ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ καλα. Αυτο χρειαζεται μια ναυτιλικη. 
Και κατι αλλο, τον "Ξύπνιο" κανενας δεν το θελει, τον "Εξυπνο" αρκετοί, αλλά αυτόν που "ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ και Ξερει πότε να μιλάει και πότε να σωπαίνει...ΟΛΟΙ".

----------


## Natsios

> Παιδια ενταξη με το θεμα της γυναικας. Ομως να σας πω, αλλη ειναι η θεση του Μοντελου με το ανοιχτο πουκαμισω που ειναι στην ουσια η Reception και αλλα κριτηρια υπαρχουν για τον Roving Superintendent. Σιγουρα και εννοώ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ σε καμια εταιρια δεν προκειται να παει για τη θεση του Roving Superintendent, το μοντελο. Οποτε λοιπον θεωρω πως 1000 Μοντελα να ειναι εκει που θα πας για συνεντευξη στη παραπάνω θεση, σε καμια περιπτωση το αποτελεσμα δεν προκειται να επιρεαστει απο τα Μοντελα. Δοξα το θεο υπαρχουν πολλες θεσεις στην εταιρια για μια γυναικα οπως ειναι το Account ή το ISM ή το Insurance ή ακομα και το Crew.
> Αν λοιπον αποφασισετε να πατε για συνεντευση σε καποιο απο τα παραπάνω τμηματα, να ξερετε πως ο ανταγωνισμος με το Δυνατο φιλο ειναι..ισοδυναμος.
> Τελος ειτε ΤΕΙ ειτε ΕΜΠ, τα κριτηρια ειναι άλλα και δεν επιρεαζονται τοσο απο τις γνωσεις οσο (δυστυχως) απο το τι προσφερεις. Τι να το κανω να εχω μια μηχανη που να δουλευει σε υψηλες στροφες αλλά μου ανεβαζει τα καυσερια.. προβλημα μου ειναι. Ομως υπάρχει και το αναστροφο, τι να κανω τη μηχανη που δεν ανεβαζει στροφες.. ναι μεν δεν ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια καυσεριων αλλα....θα μου εχει ρίξει την αποδοση.
> Εξω παιδια χρειαζονται μια Μηχανη που να δουλευει ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ καλα. Αυτο χρειαζεται μια ναυτιλικη. 
> Και κατι αλλο, τον "Ξύπνιο" κανενας δεν το θελει, τον "Εξυπνο" αρκετοί, αλλά αυτόν που "ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ και Ξερει πότε να μιλάει και πότε να σωπαίνει...ΟΛΟΙ".


 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Eng και ειδικά με τα τελευταία του σχόλια για εξυπνουw, ξύπνιους αλλά και το πότε ξέρει να μιλάει κανείς και πότε όχι. Παρακολουθόντας την κουβέντα θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Εσείς που πήγατε για interview και είδατε τα μοντέλα κτλ ρωτήσατε πόσοι δουλεύουν στο τεχνικό τμήμα και πόσοι από αυτούς είναι με μια βαλίτσα και κυνηγάνε βαπόρια? Απλά ρωτάω γιατί τυχαίνει πολλές φορές να μπαίνεις σε τεχνικό τμήμα και να μην υπάρχει ψυχή.  Όλοι κάνουν attendance σε κάποιο βαπόρι! Δεν είναι απίθανο και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μένουν πίσω οι κοπελίτσες που σαπορτάρουν το γραφείο ως γραμματείς, filling, spares κτλ. 
Από προσωπική μου εμπερία πάντως έχω δουλέψει με γυναίκες σε ISM και Quality (η μια μάλιστα ήταν διευθυντής του quality) οι οποίες βάζουν φόρμα στο βαπόρι και ανεβοκατεβαίνουν στa double bottoms

----------


## naudomos

Ωραιες οι παραθεσεις αλλα νομιζω οτι το ερωτημα ειναι πιο γενικο.
Υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις - κατα την γνωμη μου - που ενω δουλευουν στο χωρο και εχουν πολλη καλη καταρτηση επειδη δεν φερουν τον τιτλο αρχιμηχανικος or στελεχος ναυτηλιακης θεωρουνται υποδιεστεροι και βεβαια δεν ανοιγουν και ευκολα οι πορτες  για μια ναυτιλιακη.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

καλημερα στα παιδια....
μια παρατηρηση θα ηθελα να κανω..και φυσικα αν πω κατι που πειραζει καποιους ανακαλω...δημωσιως..
οι περισσοτεροι νεοι σημερα σπουδαζουν το επαγγελμα του ναυπηγου..του μηχανολογου με σκοπο να μπουν σε μια εταιρια να δουλευουν ανετα ξεκουραστα και να οικονομουν...οταν ομως δουν τα σκουρα τη κανουν για αλλου...γιαυτο καλο θα ηταν οι νεοι αρχιμηχανικοι (προς θεου δεν τους υποτιμω..γιατι υπαρχουν ατομα στη κυριολεξια ΄΄αετοι΄΄ και ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑΡΕΣ τοσο απο το ΕΜΠ οσο και απο αντιστοιχα ελληνικα ΤΕΙ)
να εχουν μια πρακτικη εμπειρια........
αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου..και το λεω αυτο διοτι αν και εχω 15 χρονια στη μουτζουρα...2 χαρτια και τωρα παω για το Ms εχω δει πολλους ΄΄πρακτικους μαστορους΄΄ συνεργειων αλλα και πληρωματων να κοροιδευουν τα νεα παιδια.....να μην τα βοηθουν οσο πρεπει να..να...να....και αυτο πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σε καθαρο κομπλεξ..δυστηχως
αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα σημερα...και το φαινομενο αυτο το εχω συναντησει μονο ΕΔΩ στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ......και λυπαμαι

----------


## Altair

Καταρχήν στο πτυχίο δε γράφει πάνω "αρχιμηχανικός", το έψαξα.
Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι αρχιμηχανικός γίνεται καποιος μετα από 5 χρόνια πρακτικής εξάσκησης πάνω στα βαπόρια.
Μετά συνεργάστηκα με νεότατους αταξίδευτους αρχι-μηχανικούς, πράγμα που δεν επαληθεύει τον παραπάνω ορισμό.
Έτσι δεν έμαθα ποτέ τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αρχι-μηχανικός.

Πάντως για τα κωμικοτραγικά φαινόμενα λήψης αποφάσεων εν ελλέιψη γνώσεων, νομίζω ότι δε φταίνε οι νέοι απόφοιτοι του ΜΙΤ, ΕΜΠ κτλ.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρει το boss που γνωρίζει τον "μπαμπά"... ε και δε θέλει μωρέ να το δυσκολέψει το παιδί τώρα που ξεκινάει την πορεία του...

----------


## Eng

> Έτσι δεν έμαθα ποτέ τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αρχι-μηχανικός.


Με αφορμη το παραπάνω σχόλιο - και δεν αναφερομαι κατα προσωπο στον Altair - μονο καποιος που κανει αυτη τη δουλεια μπορει να πει τι ειναι αρχιμηχανικος. Το να εισαι υπευθυνος για ενα ή περισσοτερα καραβια μπορει να σημαινει απο τιποτα εως και να ειναι η δευτερη οικογενεια σου ή μαλλον κατι σαν τα..παιδια σου!! Και ολα ξεκιναν απο το πως εσυ νιωθεις μεσα σου. Το νοημα λοιπον του τι σημαινει να εισαι αρχιμηχανικος, ειναι να μπορεις να εισαι σαν πατερας.. παντου 24-7 οπου σε χρειαστει το καραβι σου, να εισαι (αλλα και να ξερει..!!!) πως εισαι διπλα του. Πως δεν ειναι ενα μάτσο πααμελειμενα ατομα στη μεση του πουθενα και το μονο που κανουν αυτοι οι..γραφιαδες ειναι να ζηταν..να ζηταν και να τους βριζουν... 
Αυτο λοιπον ειναι για μενα το πρωτο συνθετικο της λεξης αρχιμηχανικος, ειναι αυτος που βαζει το καραβι πανω απο πολλές προσωπικες απολαυσεις, αυτος που μπορει και ειναι ΔΙΠΛΑ στον ναυτικο και στις αναγκες του, αυτος μπο μπορει και ξερει να ΑΚΟΥΕΙ πολυ και να μιλαει οταν χρειαζεται..
Και πανω απ ολα?? Οτι κανει, το κανει μεσα απο τη καρδια του γιατι αγαπαει..οχι τη δουλεια για τα χρηματα - αυτα ουτος ή αλλος ερχονται και ειναι πολυ καλα - αλλα τη δουλεια χωρίς να ειναι δουλεία αλλά Προσφορα!!

Α:υτο ειναι για μενα το νοημα της λεξης "Αρχιμηχανικος"!
Προσοχη..μην το αναζητησετε στα λεξικα..αλλα στη καρδια του καθενός...

----------


## Altair

Ναι, όντως..
Το να το λέει η καρδιά σου είναι η πρώτη προϋπόθεση!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

για πες μου σε παρακαλω....τι προσωντα θα πρεπει να εχει καποιος γιανα γινει αρχιμηχανικος;;;;

----------


## roussosf

> για πες μου σε παρακαλω....τι προσωντα θα πρεπει να εχει καποιος γιανα γινει αρχιμηχανικος;;;;


ο καθε ανθρωπος ως λογικο ον εχει στη ζωη του ενα στοχο
για να γινεις αρχιμηχανικος πρεπει να θεσεις αυτον τον στοχο
ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα
και οταν λεμε αρχιμηχανικος EN λεμε *ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ EN* με τα στοιχεια που ανεφεραι ο φιλος Eng και ειδικα στις δυο τελευταιες σειρες
για να γινεις αρχιμηχανικος με .............προσωπικοτητα αλλιως 
@#$%*& ..αρχιμηχανικος θα γινεις

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΙΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΟ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΑΧΘΗ ΣΕ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ.ΟΜΩΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ 12-4 ΜΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.ΟΛΕΣ ΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ.ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ,ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΛΑΖΩΝΙΑΣ.ΕΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΣΕ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΕΡΙ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ    ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## nikos1945

> καλημερα στα παιδια....
> μια παρατηρηση θα ηθελα να κανω..και φυσικα αν πω κατι που πειραζει καποιους ανακαλω...δημωσιως..
> οι περισσοτεροι νεοι σημερα σπουδαζουν το επαγγελμα του ναυπηγου..του μηχανολογου με σκοπο να μπουν σε μια εταιρια να δουλευουν ανετα ξεκουραστα και να οικονομουν...οταν ομως δουν τα σκουρα τη κανουν για αλλου...γιαυτο καλο θα ηταν οι νεοι αρχιμηχανικοι (προς θεου δεν τους υποτιμω..γιατι υπαρχουν ατομα στη κυριολεξια ΄΄αετοι΄΄ και ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑΡΕΣ τοσο απο το ΕΜΠ οσο και απο αντιστοιχα ελληνικα ΤΕΙ)
> να εχουν μια πρακτικη εμπειρια........
> αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου..και το λεω αυτο διοτι αν και εχω 15 χρονια στη μουτζουρα...2 χαρτια και τωρα παω για το Ms εχω δει πολλους ΄΄πρακτικους μαστορους΄΄ συνεργειων αλλα και πληρωματων να κοροιδευουν τα νεα παιδια.....να μην τα βοηθουν οσο πρεπει να..να...να....και αυτο πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σε καθαρο κομπλεξ..δυστηχως
> αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα σημερα...και το φαινομενο αυτο το εχω συναντησει μονο ΕΔΩ στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ......και λυπαμαι


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΕΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΛΗΝΑΣ,ΚΛΠ.ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΒΑΛΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ.ΕΓΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ .ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΤΑΔΙΟΔΡΟΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Altair

> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΙΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΟ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΑΧΘΗ ΣΕ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ.ΟΜΩΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ 12-4 ΜΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.ΟΛΕΣ ΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ.ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ,ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΛΑΖΩΝΙΑΣ.ΕΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΣΕ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΕΡΙ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.
(Βέβαια αίσθημα ευθύνης μπορεί να νιώθεις και χωρίς να έχεις κάνει βάρδια 12-4 με θαλασσοταραχή... αλλά τότε το εκφράζεις με το να μην κυνηγάς χαϊλίκια!)

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σας επιβεβαιώσω ότι είμαι σύμφωνος όσον αφορά τους παραδοσιακούς/παλαιούς εφοπλιστές όπου πάντοτε προτιμούσαν να τοποθετούν στην θέση αρχιμηχανικού πρώην Α' μηχανικούς που επάνδρωναν τα πλοία τους......Διότι τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα είχαν τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις & τις ανάλογες εμπειρίες ώστε να αντιμετωπίσουν τις δυσκολίες & τα προβλήματα των πλοίων βγάζοντας από την δύσκολη θέση τον εφοπλιστή.Δυστυχώς σήμερα εν έτη 2011 δεν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω...Όπως γνωρίζουμε το technical dpt. αποτελείται από τις ακόλουθες θέσεις:technical manager,port engineers-technicians & support engineers.Ο technical manager σχεδόν για να μην αναφέρω πάντα είναι απόφοιτος του Ε.Μ.Π. ή άλλων ανώτατων εκπαιδευτικων ιδρυμάτων του εξωτερικού...Ο εφοπλιστής σήμερα επιλέγει technical manager συνήθως έναν πρώην manager ή marine surveyor-auditor που εργαζόταν σε νηογνώμονες ή άλλους μεγάλους ελληνικούς & ξένους οργανισμούς. (όπως Lloyd's,BV,A.B.S.,DNV,Rina,BP,Shell κ.α.)Όσον αφορά τους support engineers επιλέγουν πάντοτε απόφοιτους του Ε.Μ.Π. ναυπηγών μηχανολόγων-μηχανικών ή από ΤΕΙ ναυπηγικής ή άλλων σχολών της Αγγλίας κ.α. Τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα δεν έχουν υψηλές οικονομικές απαιτήσεις διότι μετά την αποφοίτηση τους ψάχνουν άμεσα εργασία..Οι νέοι πτυχιούχοι αμείβονται από 1.500-2.000 euro που για έναν στεριανό διπλωματούχο θεωρούνται πάρα πολλά χρήματα!!!Τώρα όσον αφορά τους port engineers-technicians καλύπτονται επίσης από ναυπηγούς-μηχανολόγους μηχανικούς αλλά & από ένα ποσοστό΄πρώην Α' μηχανικών Ε.Ν. που θεωρούνται απαραίτητοι από τα γραφεία.Δυστυχώς το ποσοστό αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο πάρα μόνο αυτό που χρειάζονται.Τέλος αρκετοί εφοπλιστές προτιμούν στο γραφείο, απόστρατους του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού που είναι απόφοιτοι της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων/Μηχανικοί & για δυο λόγους: πρώτον δεν απαιτούν υψηλούς μηνιαίους μισθους & δώρα διότι λαμβάνουν σύνταξη & ασφάλεια από το Π.Ν. & δεύτερον θεωρείται ότι η εταιρεία τους έχει υψηλό υπόβαθρο,,ειδικά εκείνες που έχουν εισαχθεί στο χρηματιστήριο του Λονδίνου &Νέας Υόρκης... Πλέον στα πλοία απασχολούνται Φιλιππινέζοι & Ινδοί μηχανικοί & όταν παρουσιάζονται βλάβες-προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζονται όλα σπό συνεργεία & τεχνικούς στα λιμάνια-ναυπηγεία της Σιγκαπούρης και γι αυτό τον λόγο το έχουν δεδομένο & δεν χρειάζονται τον πρώην Α' μηχανικό στο γραφείο.  :Smile:

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Σήμερα για να χαρακτηρισθεί κάποιος *ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ Ε.Ν.* αρκεί να αποφοιτήσει από το Ε.Μ.Π. ή από ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού.Επιπλέον να γνωρίζει ξένες γλώσσες όπως Αγγλικά,Γερμανικά,Ιταλικά καθως & να χειρίζεται άψογα τον υπολογιστή & να είναι πάντοτε ενήμερος για τα νέα προγράμματα που θα τον βοηθούν στην εργασία του.Ταυτόχρονα με τα παραπάνω να έχει καλές γνωριμίες-συστάσεις που θα τον βοηθήσουν να εισαχθεί στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας και να εργασθεί στο technical dept. μίας ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας...Έπειτα εργάζεται ως support engineer (βοηθός αρχιμηχανικού) & στην συνέχεια με την κατάλληλη προυπηρεσία στο γραφείο & τις επισκέψεις στα πλοία αποκτά κάποιος θέση αρχιμηχανικού..Ωστόσο υπάρχει ένα παραθυράκι, όπου εφαρμόζεται από πολλά άτομα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αποφοιτούν από την Α.Ε.Ν. μηχανικών, ταξιδεύουνγια λίγο ως Γ'μηχανικοί & στην συνέχεια κάνοντας κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό σε ιδιωτικά κολλέγια στη Ελλάδα ή στο εξωτερικο προσλαμβάνονται στο technical dept. μιας ναυτιλιακής.Ωστόσο προυποθέτει όπως πάντα γνωριμίες......
Προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ με τις παραπάνω μεθόδους που ακολουθούνται από τους νέους εφοπιστές & managers των ναυτιλιακών.Ωστόσο είμαι σύμφωνος στην παραδοσιακή μέθοδο όπου ταξιδεύεις ως Γ' μηχανικός & σταδιοδρομείς μέχρι Α' μηχανικός στα πλοία.Έπειτα & πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη είσαι σε θέση να αντιμετωπίσεις τα προβλήματα & τις δύσκολες καταστάσεις ως ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ από την θέση του γραφείου & όχι μόνο....
Σήμερα οι εταιρείες & ειδικά αυτές που απασχολούν ξένους ναυτικούς στα πλοία τους δεν απασχολούν στην εταιρείας τους πρώην Α' μηχανικούς στο technical dept. γιατί δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι γνώσεις,εμπειρίες & η βοήθεια των πρώην ναυτικών-μηχανικών.Διότι στα πλοία έχουν Φιλιππινέζους,Ινδούς,Ουκρανούς,Τανζανούς μηχανικούς και τους συμφέρει να ξοδεύουν χρήματα στα συνεργεία & στους τεχνικούς στα λιμάνια για κάθε ζημιά που θα προκύψει.Τους εφοπλιστές τους ενδιαφέρει να έχουν υψηλό προφίλ προς τους επενδυτές & τους συνεργάτες τους & όχι η πραγματικότητα.Γι αυτό θα καλύπτονται οι θέσεις αυτές από Ναυπηγούς-Μηχανολόγους Μηχανικούς και μόνο......από ένα μικρό ποσοστό πρώην μηχανικών Ε.Ν......Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα & θα το διαπιστώσετε εφόσον επισκεφθείτε από κοντά εταιρείες ποντοπόρου..........EΞΗΠΥΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ & ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ, TECHNICAL MANGERS & PORT ENGINEERS ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΣΕ ΝΗΟΓΝΩΜΟΝΕΣ-ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΩΝ-ΠΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ-ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ Π.Ν. Ε.Α. ΔΙΟΤΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΩΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΩΝ & ΤΩΝ ΤΙΤΛΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ,ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ  ΟΦΕΛΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΛΩΤΕΣ-ΝΗΟΓΝΩΜΟΝΕΣ-ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ-ΥΕΝ-ΑΡΧΕΣ-ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ-ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ Κ.Α...........ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ.......

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

> Φίλε Δημήτρη, σεβαστή η θέση σου και ο συλλογισμός σου. Όμως στην ναυτιλία, business is business. Αυτό στην χώρα μας μεταφραζεται έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις. 
> Ανεξαρτήτα όμως από αυτό, η δική μου εμπειρία σε γραφείο (15+ χρόνια) δεν συνάδει με αυτά που αναφέρεις. Οι θέσεις των ανδρών είναι συγκεκριμένες και πάνε άνδρες. Μιλάω φυσικά για γραφεία της ποντοπόρου.


Και εγώ φίλε Leo αυτό πίστευα αλλά δεν ισχύει.Νόμιζα ότι συγκεκριμένες θέσεις ήταν μόνο για άνδρες.Σε πολλές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες απασχολούνται γυναίκες σε θέση που δεν το περιμένουμε.Εάν επισκεφθείς το site της Eλληνικής ναυτιλιακής  εταιρείας hellenic carriers :http://www.hellenic-carriers.com/management.html θα διαπιστώσεις ότι D.P.A (Designated Person Ashore) & C.S.O. (Company security officer) είναι μια γυναίκα μάλιστα 27 ετών.Θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω & άλλες εταιρείες ποντοπόρου αλλά δεν είναι σωστό.Συγνώμη που ξέφυγα από το θέμα του forum.

----------


## nikos1945

> Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σας επιβεβαιώσω ότι είμαι σύμφωνος όσον αφορά τους παραδοσιακούς/παλαιούς εφοπλιστές όπου πάντοτε προτιμούσαν να τοποθετούν στην θέση αρχιμηχανικού πρώην Α' μηχανικούς που επάνδρωναν τα πλοία τους......Διότι τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα είχαν τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις & τις ανάλογες εμπειρίες ώστε να αντιμετωπίσουν τις δυσκολίες & τα προβλήματα των πλοίων βγάζοντας από την δύσκολη θέση τον εφοπλιστή.Δυστυχώς σήμερα εν έτη 2011 δεν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω...Όπως γνωρίζουμε το technical dpt. αποτελείται από τις ακόλουθες θέσεις:technical manager,port engineers-technicians & support engineers.Ο technical manager σχεδόν για να μην αναφέρω πάντα είναι απόφοιτος του Ε.Μ.Π. ή άλλων ανώτατων εκπαιδευτικων ιδρυμάτων του εξωτερικού...Ο εφοπλιστής σήμερα επιλέγει technical manager συνήθως έναν πρώην manager ή marine surveyor-auditor που εργαζόταν σε νηογνώμονες ή άλλους μεγάλους ελληνικούς & ξένους οργανισμούς. (όπως Lloyd's,BV,A.B.S.,DNV,Rina,BP,Shell κ.α.)Όσον αφορά τους support engineers επιλέγουν πάντοτε απόφοιτους του Ε.Μ.Π. ναυπηγών μηχανολόγων-μηχανικών ή από ΤΕΙ ναυπηγικής ή άλλων σχολών της Αγγλίας κ.α. Τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα δεν έχουν υψηλές οικονομικές απαιτήσεις διότι μετά την αποφοίτηση τους ψάχνουν άμεσα εργασία..Οι νέοι πτυχιούχοι αμείβονται από 1.500-2.000 euro που για έναν στεριανό διπλωματούχο θεωρούνται πάρα πολλά χρήματα!!!Τώρα όσον αφορά τους port engineers-technicians καλύπτονται επίσης από ναυπηγούς-μηχανολόγους μηχανικούς αλλά & από ένα ποσοστό΄πρώην Α' μηχανικών Ε.Ν. που θεωρούνται απαραίτητοι από τα γραφεία.Δυστυχώς το ποσοστό αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο πάρα μόνο αυτό που χρειάζονται.Τέλος αρκετοί εφοπλιστές προτιμούν στο γραφείο, απόστρατους του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού που είναι απόφοιτοι της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων/Μηχανικοί & για δυο λόγους: πρώτον δεν απαιτούν υψηλούς μηνιαίους μισθους & δώρα διότι λαμβάνουν σύνταξη & ασφάλεια από το Π.Ν. & δεύτερον θεωρείται ότι η εταιρεία τους έχει υψηλό υπόβαθρο,,ειδικά εκείνες που έχουν εισαχθεί στο χρηματιστήριο του Λονδίνου &Νέας Υόρκης... Πλέον στα πλοία απασχολούνται Φιλιππινέζοι & Ινδοί μηχανικοί & όταν παρουσιάζονται βλάβες-προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζονται όλα σπό συνεργεία & τεχνικούς στα λιμάνια-ναυπηγεία της Σιγκαπούρης και γι αυτό τον λόγο το έχουν δεδομένο & δεν χρειάζονται τον πρώην Α' μηχανικό στο γραφείο.


 ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΙΝ ΣΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ .ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΜΟΝΟ Ο Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΗΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΟΥΝ.ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΠΡΗ ΦΟΡΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ .ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΤΑΔΙΟΔΡΟΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ

----------


## Eng

Σε συνεχεια των παραπάνω αποψεων που ακουστηκαν ομολογω οτι ειναι αψογες και αυτη του SUPERFERRY αλλά και το ΜαστροΝικου. Ουσιαστηκα αυτο που θα ελεγα ειναι πως για αυτο 


> ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ


 στην ουσια το γραφειο το μονο που θα κανει ειναι να δωσει κανα-δυο κατευθυνσεις. Αν δεν εχεις ικανό πληρωμα πανω στο βαπορι τοτε οτι και να του πεις, δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη. Γι'αυτο και οι Εφοπλιστες κρατανε σταθερα καποια πληρωματα τα οποια ανακυκλώνονται (και το βλεπουμε απο το γεγονός πως παντα προτιμουν μια ή δυο ατζενσιες πληρωματων) για να ξερουν οτι το βαπορι θα λειτουργει με ιδια standard. 

Τωρα οσο για το γραφειο, η αληθει ειναι οπως ειπωθηκε απο τον SUPERFERRY. Αν υπαρχει καποιο επιγων ζητημα, τοτε στελνουν εναν Roving Engineer (μαλλον αυτο θα εννοεις και εσυ 


> port engineers-technicians


) που ειναι κατακόρων συνταξιούχοι Α' Μηχανικου και πληρώνονται με την ημερα ή ωρα. Εκει πραγματικα χρειαζεται ο Μ Α Σ Τ Ο Ρ ΑΣ και οχι ενας του ΕΜΠ ή του ΤΕΙ ή Κολεγιου (σημειωση, εγω ανηκω σε αυτη τη κατηγορια αλλα και με ενα χαρτι 3ου.). Δυστυχως και ισως να ακουστει ασχημα, οταν εχεις μεινει απο ηλεκ/νη σε ενα νησακι της Μικρονησιας τοτε με τα διπλωματα δεεεεεννν θα τη φτειαξεις. Αν δεν γνωριζεις απο Μηχανες ή οπως ειπα αν δεν εισαι ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ και ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑΣ τοτε θα μεινεισ εκει που εισαι.

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΗΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ .ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ 35 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΘΕΙΚΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ 2009. ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ,ΒΑΡΙΑ Η ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΙΚΗ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΜΕ 60 ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ?ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ Γ/ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΟΥΝΤΖΟΥΡΕΜΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΥΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΡΩΣΗ .ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΘΑΝΕΙ Η ΑΛΕΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΡΕΜΑΣΤΑΡΙΑ,ΔΟΞΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ.ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΛΕΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## paparounas

malon den exetai katalavei kati tin axia pou exoume san mixanikoi oi etairies exoun naypigous kai mixanologous gia tis ipografes kai kratane a mixanikous gia ta vaporia sta new bulting exoun paidia apo panepistimia gia ypografes alla panta exoun kai ena vaporisio kai o logos einai i empeiria pou exoume ayto den ginetai na to apoktisoun aytoi oso kai na diavasounkai epidei exo poli prosopiki empeiria m aytous tous typous min kolate kanoun tous exypnous mono se pitsirikades se palious oute milane kai prospathoun na doun pragmata to oti einai sto grafeio kai epivionoun ofeiletai kathara stous palaimaxous a mixanikous pou douleyoun sta grafeia giati tous deixnoun synexeia .

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

> malon den exetai katalavei kati tin axia pou exoume san mixanikoi oi etairies exoun naypigous kai mixanologous gia tis ipografes kai kratane a mixanikous gia ta vaporia sta new bulting exoun paidia apo panepistimia gia ypografes alla panta exoun kai ena vaporisio kai o logos einai i empeiria pou exoume ayto den ginetai na to apoktisoun aytoi oso kai na diavasounkai epidei exo poli prosopiki empeiria m aytous tous typous min kolate kanoun tous exypnous mono se pitsirikades se palious oute milane kai prospathoun na doun pragmata to oti einai sto grafeio kai epivionoun ofeiletai kathara stous palaimaxous a mixanikous pou douleyoun sta grafeia giati tous deixnoun synexeia .


Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σε καλοσωρίσω στην παρέα μας & να σου ευχηθώ καλή περιήγηση!Οι παραπάνω απόψεις σου επί του θέματος είναι σεβαστές....Θα ήθελα όμως να επισημάνω ότι κάθε πρόβλημα-βλάβη, που εμφανίζεται εν πλώ, στον ατλαντικό ή στον ειρηνικό ,αντιμετωπίζεται αποκλειστικά & μόνο από τους μηχανικούς του πλοίου......Εφόσον αυτό είναι εθικτό......Ο αρχιμηχανικός εκείνη την ώρα βρίσκεται στο γραφείο του,εδώ στην Βουλιαγμένη,τον Πειραιά & το Μαρούσι......Είναι αδύνατον να πετάξει με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο & να επιβιβασθεί στο πλοίο ώστε να δώσει την κατάλληλη λύση.Εκτός εάν το πλοίο βρίσκεται κοντά σε κάποιο λιμάνι ή αγκυροβόλιο.... & πάλι οι επισκέψεις στα πλοία από τις εταιρείες έχουν περιορισθεί..Για π.χ Αυστραλία,Κίνα,Νότια Αμερική δύσκολα.........Αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει εκείνη την στιγμή ως αρχιμηχανικός είναι να δώσει κατευθύνσεις,οδηγίες & συμβουλές.Ωστόσο την ευθύνη του εγκεφάλου ή αλλιώς καρδιάς του πλοίου πόυ λέγεται μηχανή , την έχει αποκλειστικά o chief engineer του πλοίου......Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο αρχιμηχανικός που παρακολουθεί το βαπόρι,είναι ανεύθυνος.Να κάνουμε μια αναφορά στο παρελθόν & να αναφέρω ξανά, ότι οι εφοπλιστές τότε οι παραδοσιακοί, είχαν στο γραφείο πρώην Α' μηχανικούς Ε.Ν. που ταξίδευαν για αρκετά έτη στον στόλο τους.....Ναι!!!...Αλλά όμως τα πλοία τότε ταξίδευαν με Έλληνες Α,Β,Γ μηχανικούς & ηλεκτρολόγους......Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με την λερωμένη φόρμα αφιέρωναν παραπάνω ώρες για τα προβλήματα που τους πρόκυπταν στο πέλαγος.Όμως είχαν τις δεξιότητες & τις ανάλογες εμπειρίες όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης.Συνεπώς ο έμπειρος αρχιμηχανικός από το γραφείο ( με την πολυετή προυπηρεσία) σε συνεργασία με τους μηχανικούς του πλοίου είχαν αποτέλεσμα.Με λίγα & απλά λόγια υπήρχε επικοινωνία & κατανόηση ανάμεσα στις δύο πλευρές.....Να αφήσουμε λοιπόν το παρελθόν & να έρθουμε στο σήμερα όπου οι μηχανικοί του πλοίου & όχι μόνο είναι Φιλιππινέζοι,Ινδοί,Αιγύπτιοι & Ουκρανοί.Πρόκειται να αφιερώσουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι παραπάνω χρόνο (extra time) για να γλιτώσουν τα συνεργεία,τους τεχνικούς ώστε να βγάλουν από την δύσκολη θέση το γραφείο?Έχουν τις ικανότητες?Έχουν την όρεξη?Έστω ότι ο Α' μηχανικός είναι Έλληνας,θα ασχοληθεί ο Β' μηχανικός που είναι Ουκρανός γιατί Έλληνα δεν έχουμε ούτε για δείγμα.....?Ο τρίτος ο Φιλιππινέζος?...Καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι νεότεροι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές δεν επιθυμούν στα γραφεία τους πρώην Α' μηχανικούς & δεν τους έχουν ανάγκη σε καμία περίπτωση...Διότι & να υπάρχει στο γραφείο ο αρχιμηχανικός ο έμπειρος από τα βαπόρια δεν θα βρει κατανόηση από τον Α΄μηχανικό τον Ινδό που είναι στο βαπόρι....Δεν υπάρχει επικοινωνία.....Τα τελευταία χρόνια το σύστημα λειτουργεί διαφορετικά.Σε περίπτωση που προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο βαπόρι,ο Φιλιππινέζος-Ινδός-Αιγύπτιος-Ουκρανός Α' μηχανικός(με την άσπρη φόρμα) επικοινωνεί αμέσως με τον υπεύθυνο port engineer του πλοίου στο γραφείο.Στην συνέχεια ο αρχιμηχανικός του Πολυτεχνείου μελετάει τα σχέδια-manual-παραγγελίες & στην συνέχεια επικοινωνεί με τον πράκτορα-τεχνικούς-αντιπροσωπείες του λιμανιού που έχει προορισμό το πλοίο.Τον εφοπλιστή τον συμφέρει οικονομικά αυτή η λύση.¶λλωστε οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό σήμερα έχουν πλοία χαμηλού μέσου όρους ηλικίας-αυτοματοποιήμενα σε αντίθεση με τότε........Γι αυτό ο Έλληνας νέος εφοπλιστής δεν χρειάζεται,δεν επιθυμεί & δεν θεωρεί ότι έχει ανάγκη τον πεπειραμένο ¶' μηχανικό στο γραφείο του σε αντίθεση θέλει έναν αρχιμηχανικό του Ε.Μ.Π. που είχε θέση πριν surveyor στο D.N.V. (Det Norske Veritas) & άλλων ανάλογων θέσεων.....Βέβαια πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν αρχιμηχανικοί που προέρχονται από τα πλοία στον βαθμό όμως που χρειάζονται & μόνο......... Κάθε εταιρεία συνήθως για 4 πλοία απασχολεί έναν αρχιμηχανικό ή εάν σας αρέσει ο όρος superintendent.Για π.χ. γνωστή εταιρεία που αποτελείται από στόλο 30 tankers, έχει στο γραφείο 8 port engineers.Σας πληροφορώ ότι μόνο οι 3 είναι πρωην Α' μηχανικοί Ε.Ν.Επίσης & 3 support engineers απόφοιτους του πολυτεχνείου με σκοπό την προαγωγή τους στην θέση του αρχιμηχανικού......Αυτά σύμφωνα με την προσωπική μου άποψη.......υπάρχουν φίλοι μας στο forum που γνωρίζουν καλύτερα το θέμα...& θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας κατατοπίσουν....
*ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ:* Φίλε paparouna όπως υπάρχουν σπουδαίοι μηχανικοί του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού  με γνώσεις,πείρα,τεχνικές & εμπειρία να είσαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν & διπλωματούχοι Ναυπηγοι-Μηχανολόγοι Μηχανικοί  που ασχολούνται και είναι σε θέση να προσφέρουν τόσο στα γραφεία αλλά & στα πλοία.Μάλιστα να σε ενημερώσω πως υπάρχουν άτομα που αποφοιτούν απο αυτά τα ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα & ταξιδεύουν στην συνέχεια ως Γ' μηχανικοί στα πλοία.Γι αυτό είναι λάθος να κάνεις διαχωρισμό.....Καλό είναι να είμασθε πιο προσεκτικοί με τις εκφράσεις μας.....

----------


## nikos1945

Η ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟΤΟΙΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΩΝ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕ Α ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.Η ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΤΟΠΗΣΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ.ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑΝ ΣΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ, ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ Α ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ Ε.Ν, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 6ΤΑΞΙΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΒΓΑΛΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΜΜΕΣΗ, ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΑΝΤΟΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΝ.ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΛΟΥΣ ΑΜΠΕΛΟΝΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ.ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΞΗΣ Η ΕΜΠΙΡΕΙΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ .ΕΓΩ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΜΑΧΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Προσωπικά τοποθετήθηκα επί του θέματος...

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΥΧΡΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΤΑΔΙΟΔΡΟΜΙΑ .  ΦΙΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ 1945

----------


## paparounas

epidei exo prosopikoi empeiriahei me tous arximixanikous pisteyo o vaporisios einai enas anthropos pou exei peira kai katanoisei exo douleyei kai me tous dyo diladi kai me palious protous kai me tou politexniou pisteuo oti me tous vaporisious yparxei perisoteri katanoisei den xreiazetai na makrigoroyme to thema einai na les dyo kouventes kai na se poianei o allos na katalavenei ti tou les kai poios einai o vathmos diskolias tou provlimatos pou exeis exalou milame tin eidia glossa m aytous tous anthropous kai einai kai poio konta se emas afou kai oi eidi exoun perasei apo aytes tis theseis.kai telos tha eithela na po oti gia emena einai kalitera na synergazome me enan arximixaniko vaporisio einai thema pos exeis mathei isos.

----------


## Eng

Διαβαζοντας τα παραπάνω παρατηρώ μια προσπαθεια να αποδειχθει ποιος ειναι καλυτερος για να ειναι αρχιμηχανικος, ενας Α' Μηχ. ή ενας του Πολυτεχνιου. Προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να μπω σε μια διαδικασια συγκριτικων τεστ. Ομως θα ηθελα να προσθεσω κατι. Ο Αρχιμηχανικος δεν θα "φανεϊ" μονο στη περιπτωση ενος προβληματος Μηχανης. Η σημερινη θεση του Αρχιμηχανικου υποδειλωνει ενα ατομα το οποιο ειναι αρμοδιο για την επιλυση θεματων Κλασης, PSC, Issurance, Claims. Με το παραπάνω θα ηθελα να πω πως εκτος της νοοτροπίας του Μηχανικου απαιτούνται - σημερα - πλέον και ενα κάρο άλλες γνωσεις οι οποιες θα συνθεσουν εναν αξιολογο Αρχιμηχανικο. Και βεβαια να προσθεσω τα εξεϊς ενα βαπορι δεν μενει μονο απο μηχανη αλλα και οταν υφιστανται τα παρακάτω¨
1. Να μεινει εκτος κλασης.
2. Να φαει detension.
Και αν το να μεινεις απο μια ηλεκ/νη - μπορεις να βαζεις τη δευτερη ή αν μεινεις απο Κ.Μ σιγουρα θα μπορεις να την επισκευασεις, το να φας detension σημαινει πως θα πληρωσεις καποια εκατομμυρια και πως το βαπορι σου γινεται black listed και δεν θα μπορει να κανει trade στο λιμανι αυτο (και αν εισαι σε καμια Secca τοτε σε ολη την Ευρωπη). 
Οποτε για τα προ αναφερθεντα πραγματα, το να εισαι μονο Μαστορας δεν φτανει.
Χρειαζεται να εχεις Σ ΥΝ Ο Λ Ι Κ Η  Μ Ο Ρ Φ Ω Σ Η !!!

----------


## xaloba

> Οποτε για τα προ αναφερθεντα πραγματα, το να εισαι μονο Μαστορας δεν φτανει.
> Χρειαζεται να εχεις Σ ΥΝ Ο Λ Ι Κ Η  Μ Ο Ρ Φ Ω Σ Η !!!


Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Eng, καλο ειναι να παντρεψεις και τα δυο προσοντα οσο το δυνατο, του δλδ μαστορα αλλα και του επιστημονα μηχανικου. Επισης να θυμισω

A. Detension δεν υπαρχει αλλα μονο ετσι προφερεται, το σωστο ειναι detention

B. Δεν ειναι SECCA αλλα SECA, αφου τα αρχικα σημαινουν SOx Emissions Control Areas και εχει να κανει με το καυσιμο που καιγεται και τις αντιστοιχες εκπομπες καυσαεριων.

----------


## paparounas

to mastoras den simainei oti den exei texnikes gnoseis oso gia ta claims ginontai apo to A mixaniko kai einai sto xeri tou posa claims tha kanei kai pos tha ta efanisei kai ti tha grayei oso gia tis to na vgei ena vapori apo tin klasi prepei na ginei xontrada gia na vgei stis epitheoriseis anyal inspection ta kanoun ola oi moixaniki tou ploiou i simerinei protoi mixanikoi den einai antropoi pou den exoun gnoseis ypirxan polles paralaves oi opoies mas edosan tis gnoseis gia ta kainourgia systimata pou yparxoun opote den ysteroyme kai se polla apo toys epistimones pisteuo........

----------


## Leo

Κατανοώ την επιμονή φίλων περί ορθογραφίας, αλλά θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ δεν έχει τέτοια απαίτηση. Καλό είναι λοιπόν να μην ασχολούμαστε με την ορθογραφία αλλά με την ουσία των θεμάτων. Θα πρέπει όλοι να κατανοήσουμε ότι σ αυτό το φόρουμ όλοι έχουμε θέση, οι ορθογράφοι και οι ανορθόγραφοι αρκεί που έχουμε τις ίδιες καταβολές, δουλεύουμε ή αγαπάμε τα ίδια πράγματα και ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις ουσίας που βοηθούν να εμπλουτίσουμε τις γνώσεις μας. Όλοι μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τα όσα γράφονται έτσι ή αλλιώς συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα ορθογραφίας εδώ.

Με την ευκαιρία μιας και μιλάμε για διαδικαστικά θέματα να παρακαλέσω να ρίξουμε μια ματιά στους *κανόνες* του φόρουμ και ας γράφουμε Ελληνικά, αφού αυτό απαιτούν. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση όλων και πάμε παρακάτω στην ουσία αυτού του θέματος.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο αρχιμηχανικός πρέπει να είναι όλα αυτά που αναφέρεται ! Πρέπει να είναι και ναυτικός  ,και Α μηχανικός , και μηχανολόγος ,και ναυπηγός !Αλλα  επειδή είναι αδύνατον να είναι όλα αυτά ένας άνθρωπος , χρειάζονται όλοι σε ένα γραφείο  .
Απλά αυτό που πρέπει να υπάρχει είναι σεβασμός μεταξύ όλων ,και όχι ανταγωνισμός .
¶λλαξαν τα βαπόρια και γενικά η εμπορική ναυτιλία ,και θέλει αλλά πράγματα απ ότι ήθελε το 50 , το 60 , το 70 , το 80 ακόμη και το 90 .
Τόπο στα νιάτα, και σεβασμός στους εμπειρότερους !! :Wink: 
-Είχατε δεν είχατε ανακατέψατε και έναν καπετάνιο στο μηχανοστάσιο πάλι !!!Αν και αφορμή θέλουν !!:grin::grin:

----------


## roussosf

και μιας και ανακατευτηκε και καπετανιος στη κουβεντα και αναφερθηκε στο θεμα της ορθογραφιας εχω να του πω οτι 
καλο ειναι να κανεις τα στραβα ματια σε θεματα ορθογραφιας αλλα πρεπει να προσεχεις τι γραφεις και πως το γραφεις γιατι στην μηχανη ειναι
αλλο το "κωλυμα" και αλλο το "κολημα"
δεν ειναι ολα radar..........(deca - loran και οτι σαβουρα θελεις) :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> .......................
> δεν ειναι ολα radar..........(deca - loran και οτι σαβουρα θελεις)


Να γιατί χρειάζονται τα greeklish, αλλά είπαμε οι κανόνες δεν το επιτρέπουν.... παρόλα αυτά τα μηχανήματα της γέφυρας που αναφέρεις είναι όχι μόνο παρελθόν, αλλά μουσιακά εκθέματα, προφανώς δεν παρακολούθησες τις εξελίξεις μάλλον .... :Wink:  :Razz: . Να μην βγαίνουμε όμως από το θέμα, πάμε παρακάτω με τους Αρχιμηχανικούς. Ας αφήσουμε τους ειδικούς να συνεχίσουν.

----------


## apollo_express

Τελειώνω Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός στο Ε.Μ.Π. και από την αρχή που μπήκα ήθελα να δουλέψω σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρία. 
Με όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ δεν ξέρω πλέον τι να κάνω. Αν είναι να με προσλάβει κάποια εταιρία και να έχω κάθε μέρα πόλεμο με τους αξιωματικούς μηχανής των πλοίων της, γιατί θα νομίζουν ότι έπρεπε εκείνοι να βρίσκονται στη συγκεκριμένη θέση, τότε δε θα ήθελα να δουλέψω με αυτές τις συνθήκες. 
Με αυτά λοιπόν που διαβάζω εδώ με έχετε βάλει σε σκέψεις για το αν πρέπει να ακολουθήσω κάποιο άλλο επάγγελμα (π.χ. να κάνω μελέτες για σπίτια ή επιχειρήσεις) ή να δουλέψω σε κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρία.
Σας παραθέτω τον προβληματισμό μου και αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΙΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΗΧΑ

----------


## thiseus

> Τελειώνω Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός στο Ε.Μ.Π. και από την αρχή που μπήκα ήθελα να δουλέψω σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρία. 
> Με όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ δεν ξέρω πλέον τι να κάνω. Αν είναι να με προσλάβει κάποια εταιρία και να έχω κάθε μέρα πόλεμο με τους αξιωματικούς μηχανής των πλοίων της, γιατί θα νομίζουν ότι έπρεπε εκείνοι να βρίσκονται στη συγκεκριμένη θέση, τότε δε θα ήθελα να δουλέψω με αυτές τις συνθήκες. 
> Με αυτά λοιπόν που διαβάζω εδώ με έχετε βάλει σε σκέψεις για το αν πρέπει να ακολουθήσω κάποιο άλλο επάγγελμα (π.χ. να κάνω μελέτες για σπίτια ή επιχειρήσεις) ή να δουλέψω σε κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρία.
> Σας παραθέτω τον προβληματισμό μου και αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε.


Na arxisw legontas oti osa de ftanei h alepou ta leei kremastaria?
Dustuxws uparxei h kakws ennooumenh kontra meta3u Ptuxiouxwn Diplwmatouxwn Mhxanikwn kai Mhxanikwn EN h Texnologwn Mhxanikwn.
Mporei na einai proklhtiko alla dustuxws auth einai h alh8eia. Idiws otan bre8eis tap rwta xronia se mia etaireia kai sou erxonte bolides kai purauloi panw sto kefali. 

8a h8ela omws ep'eukairias autou tou mhnumatos na anafer8w se alla mhnumata pou progh8hkan kai epishs na epanalabw to "oda de ftanei h alepou ta leei kremastaria", mono pou twra 8a dieukrinhsw oti auto isxuei kai gia tis 3 kathgories mhxanikwn (me prosonta epaggelmatika- as afhsoume e3w ta mastoria me ta diplwmata praktikwn proagwgikwn pou mporesan na epipleusoun sthn ellhnikh agora/elaxista men xarakthristika de paradeigmata)

Anti loipon oloi mas na koitame ti kalutero exei o allos apo emas kai anebainei epaggelmatika, anti na prospa8hsoume na beltiw8oume sto tomea pou meionektoume analoga th peritwsh, eite 8ewrhtiko eite praktiko, eite se epipedo epikoinwnias(agglika) h allwn gnwsewn pou enas mhxanikos o opoios exei th 8esh manager-dioti o arxhmhxanikos einai manager kai ofeilei na gnwrizei kai oikonomika kai management, oso auto einai efikto- ka8omaste OLOI polles fores sto xwro ths nautilias kai krinoume o enas ton allo kai katalhgoume sthn eukolh lush ... na meiwnoume to sunadelfo.

San apofoitos ADSEN kai apofoitos Panepisthmiou mporei na exw pio plhrh eikona apo pollous edw ti prosferei to ka8e idruma, pote ma pote omws de brhka logikh sto na kanw sugkriseis. To poso "mastoras" h "episthmonas" einai o ka8enas to apodeiknuei me ta erga tou kai to h8os tou. Eidika de me to deutero giati o kalos mhxanikos eidika me tous neous exei h8os kai prospa8ei na tous boh8hsei sto 3ekinhma. Ofeilei na exei epishs h8os giati to epaggelma tou mhxanikou isws polles fores exei megalutero antiktupo koinwnika apo ekeiko akoma kai tou giatrou. Polu apla ena la8os mporei na exei polu megalo kostos se an8rwpinh zwh, sto periballon ktl ktl.

Apo thn arxh loipon:
-8aumaza ta paidia twn TEI pou mporesan kai stiadiodromhsan kai eginan arximhxanikoi
-A'Mhxanikous pou eixan empeiria kai gnwsh praktikh kai mporousan na epiluoun problhmata leitourgias kai apodoshs olwn twn kuriwn kai boh8htikwn mhxanhmatwn enos ploiou
-Nauphgous Mhxanologous pou eixan empeiria kai gnwseis kai mporesan na stadiodromhsoun

Pote ma pote omws de xwnepsa
-tous arnhtikous kai "gkriniarhdes" pou bgazan xolh epeidh de tous dw8hke h eukairia h den prospa8hsan pote
-tous arximhxanikous pou tous leipei h proswpikh kalliergeia kai exoun to "my friend, my friend you here come" me polu stomfo kai periseia magkia sto ka8hmerino tous le3ilogeio
-tous arximhxanikous pou mperdeuoun to "hdh" me ta "eidh"
-tous aximhxanikous pou to paizoun e3upnakides kai panepisthmones, giati opoios leei oti 3erei ta panta sunh8ws de 3erei kala oute auta ta liga pou kanei 
-tous arximhxanikous pou antimetwpizoun tous an8rwpous tou EN san upodeestera onta alla de mporoun na katanohsoun to kopo h to tropo akoma kai ths epi8ewrhseis enos embolou h estw kai mias antlias
-tous arximhxanikous pou empeiria h praktika gnwrizoun polla gurw apo th mhxanh alla den mporoun na antilhf8oun to gnwstiko antikeimwno enas diplwmatouxou mhxanikou kai aplopoioun ta panta legontas autos mono ma8hmatika 3erei. Dustuxws an den uphrxan ma8hmatika h mhxanikoi me 8ewrhtikes gnwseis ta karabia 8a bgainan akoma stous tarsanades

Gia ola auta loipon loipon, epeidh eisai akoma foithths koita th douleia sou.
Spoudase kai 8a deis an h stadiodromia se mia nautiliakh sou tairiazei. 
H sxolh sou einia polu kalh. Para polu kalh. To epipedo 8ewrhtikwn gnwsewn pou sou parexei einai eth fwtos mprosta apo tis (ADSEN), AEN kai KESEN kai epishs apo panepisthmia e3wterikou. 
Prospa8hse omws otan 3ekinhseis na mhn akous ti lene aristera kai de3ia kai ma8e osa perissotera mporeis apo megaluterous kai pio empeirous sto xwro.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΙΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## thiseus

> ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΙΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ


Έχετε δίκιο.
Να ζητήσω συγνώμη για τους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες αλλά η δύναμη της συνήθειας..΄... μου είναι δύσκολο να συνηθίσω το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο... 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία!!

----------


## Altair

> Γι αυτό ο Έλληνας νέος εφοπλιστής δεν χρειάζεται,δεν επιθυμεί & δεν θεωρεί ότι έχει ανάγκη τον πεπειραμένο ¶' μηχανικό στο γραφείο του σε αντίθεση θέλει έναν αρχιμηχανικό του Ε.Μ.Π. που είχε θέση πριν surveyor στο D.N.V. (Det Norske Veritas) & άλλων ανάλογων θέσεων.....ι [...] Καλό είναι να είμασθε πιο προσεκτικοί με τις εκφράσεις μας.....


1. O Έλληνας εφοπλιστής επιθυμεί μια κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση
2. Οι γνωριμίες με DNV (Det Norske Veritas) και άλλους παρόμοιους οργανισμούς δεν είναι προνόμιο των συνταξιούχων τους (τουλάχιστον όχι αποκλειστικό). ¶λλωστε, ανεξαρτήτως προέλευσης, ένας πεπειραμένος μηχανικός δε φύτρωσε στο χώρο
3. Ένα πρόβλημα δε λύνεται μόνο διαβάζοντας τα σχέδια. Προφανώς αν βγει μεγάλη ζημιά ένας μηχανικός πρέπει να είναι παρών στο επόμενο λιμάνι. Και για να είναι χρήσιμη και κερδοφόρα η παρουσία του θα πρέπει να μπορεί να το λύσει, είτε ο ίδιος είτε με τη βοήθεια συνεργείου. Με προυπόθεση ότι θα βρει οικονομικό συνεργείο στο διαθέσιμο χρόνο και ότι θα μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει αν η δουλειά γίνεται σωστά.
4. Αν κάτι από τα παραπάνω πάει στραβά και το το κόστος ανέβει πολύ, οι "υψηλές" γνωριμίες δε βοηθούν εκεί τον εφοπλιστή. Αυτός τα λεφτά τα πλήρωσε. Βοηθούν τον αρχιμηχανικό να μη μείνει άνεργος

----------


## Kapetanissa

> καταρχας ....καλησπερα, πριν πω οτιδηποτε θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη αν ενοχληθουν καποιοι..και αν φανει ακραιο και ρατσιστικο.
> το θεμα που θελω να αναφερω ειναι ποιοι;;με τι προσωντα;;και πως γινεται να βρει καποιος που γουσταρει (το αντικειμενο)δουλεια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια σε θεση αρχικως βοηθος και μετα senior αρχιμηχανικος.......
> δε θα μακρυγορισω ....και σας παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησετε σαυτα που θα πω....
> 1.γιατι σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες εργαζονται στο τεχνικο τμημα γυναικες;;
> 2.γιατι υπαρχουν βοηθοι αρχιμηχανικοι κοπελες, την στιγμη που δεν εχουν πρακτικη εμπειρια;;;ειναι δλδ σε θεση μετα απο χρονια που θα αναλαβει βασικο ποστο αρχιμηχανικου να δινει λυσεις;;;;
> 3.γιατι διαλεγουν να κανουν προσληψη σε ατομα απο το ΕΜΠ την στιγμη που τα μονα εφοδια τους ειναι τα μαθηματικα;;;
> 4.γιατι σε ναυτιλιακεσ εταιριες γινεται πασαρελα απο μοντελα-γυναικες;;;
> κλεινοντας...ζητω παλι συγνωμη αν ενοχλησα καποιες..κοπελες.....
> Δημητρης (μηχανολογος-ναυπηγος, μηχανικος ναυτικων μηχανων)


Συμπτωματικά βρέθηκα μέσω google σ' αυτό το ποστ και αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για ένα αφιέρωμα που κάνω με τίτλο ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΝΟΤΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΝΑΣΚΟ. Υποθέτω, με όσα διάβασα και στο ποστ που παραθέτω και στα άλλα της ίδιας σελίδας, πως σας είναι τελείως άγνωστα τα ονόματα. Εξηγώ λοιπόν ότι η μεν Πινότση είναι η περίφημη Μπουμπουλίνα (το αληθινό της όνομα ήταν Λασκαρίνα Πινότση) και η Πινάσκο είναι μία σημερινή πλοίαρχος. Ιταλίδα και το μικρό της όνομα είναι Λάουρα. Το αφιέρωμα γράφεται για μια ομάδα στο face book με τίτλο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ. Ναι, ξέρω, εδώ είναι για μηχανικούς η κουβέντα αλλά στο δικό μας γκρουπ εκτός από καπετάνισσες έχουμε και (λίγες είναι αλήθεια) γυναίκες μηχανικούς πλοίων. Η μία είναι δεύτερη μηχανικός, η άλλη τρίτη και οι υπόλοιπες δόκιμοι ακόμη. Έτσι και στο αφιέρωμα που ξεκινήσαμε δε μείναμε μόνο στις καπετάνισσες. Ούτε μόνο στην Ελλάδα ή στο σήμερα. Η έρευνα αφορά διαχρονικά και όπου Γης την παρουσία της γυναίκας στη θάλασσα και στη ναυτιλία. Και πάλι θα υποθέσω ότι δεν έχετε ποτέ ακούσει για τη βασίλισσα Αρτεμισία που έλαβε μέρος στη ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας ως πρώτη γυναίκα ναύαρχος στην ιστορία ή ακόμη πιο παλιά για την Αταλάντη που η ελληνική μυθολογία την αναφέρει ως μέλος του τσούρμου των Αργοναυτών. Από τότε ως τώρα πολύ νερό κύλησε στο ποτάμι της ιστορίας και δη της θαλασσινής. Έτσι σήμερα οι γυναίκες έχουν κατακτήσει όλα τα πόστα της ναυτιλίας. Χωρίς να εξαιρείται κανένα. Ούτε και η μηχανή του πλοίου που ακόμη και τον καιρό που εργάστηκα προσωπικά στην ποντοπόρο θεωρείτο για όλους μας ανδρικό προπύργιο. Το παραδέχομαι δηλαδή ότι κι εγώ ακόμη που έκανα ματσακόνι στο κατάστρωμα δε μου περνούσε από το μυαλό ότι μια γυναίκα θα γινόταν ... μουντζούρης! 

Και όμως... έγινε και αυτό! Μάλιστα στα πλαίσια της έρευνας ανακαλύψαμε πως η παρουσία γυναίκας σε μηχανοστάσιο πλοίου και που έφτασε αργότερα να γίνει και αρχιμηχανικός ξεκινάει από πολύ παλιά και φυσικά εκτός Ελλάδας. Πρόκειται για τη Victoria Alexandrina Drummond και μπορείτε να αναζητήσετε πληροφορίες μέσω google για τη γυναίκα αυτή που στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα αποφάσισε να γίνει μηχανικός στα καράβια. victoria-drummond-300px.jpg

Σας παραθέτω και φωτογραφία της. Δεν ξέρω για τα μοντέλα που εσείς λέτε ότι βλέπετε στα τεχνικά τμήματα των ναυτιλιακών, αλλά η κυρία της φωτογραφίας δε νομίζω να σας θυμίζει μοντέλο. Θα συμφωνήσω πάντως μαζί σας ότι οι μοντέλες καλά θα κάνουν να ασχοληθούν με το μόντελινγκ και να αφήσουν ήσυχη τη ναυτιλία.

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΛΕΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗΝ ΑΥΤΗΝ.Ο Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΧΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΕΥΑΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΠΛΕΥΣΙΜΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΣΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ.Η ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ ΑΠΑΣΧΩΛΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΝ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Κοιτα και γω στο Τεχνικο εχω γυναικες αλλα αυτες κανουν το supply dpt. και τα εισητηρια. Απλα τυχαινει και ειναι στο Τεχνικο μαζι μας. Ομως αρχιμηχανικινες δεν εχω τυχει να δω.


ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ Ο Α/Β ENGINEER ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ!!!ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΚΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ (ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ Ε/Ν) ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ EMAIL....ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ (ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠ, ΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ) ΓΙΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ!!
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ!!ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SUPPLY ΧΡΗΖΕΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ...
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ!!
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Παιδια ενταξη με το θεμα της γυναικας. Ομως να σας πω, αλλη ειναι η θεση του Μοντελου με το ανοιχτο πουκαμισω που ειναι στην ουσια η Reception και αλλα κριτηρια υπαρχουν για τον Roving Superintendent. Σιγουρα και εννοώ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ σε καμια εταιρια δεν προκειται να παει για τη θεση του Roving Superintendent, το μοντελο. Οποτε λοιπον θεωρω πως 1000 Μοντελα να ειναι εκει που θα πας για συνεντευξη στη παραπάνω θεση, σε καμια περιπτωση το αποτελεσμα δεν προκειται να επιρεαστει απο τα Μοντελα. Δοξα το θεο υπαρχουν πολλες θεσεις στην εταιρια για μια γυναικα οπως ειναι το Account ή το ISM ή το Insurance ή ακομα και το Crew.
> Αν λοιπον αποφασισετε να πατε για συνεντευση σε καποιο απο τα παραπάνω τμηματα, να ξερετε πως ο ανταγωνισμος με το Δυνατο φιλο ειναι..ισοδυναμος.
> Τελος ειτε ΤΕΙ ειτε ΕΜΠ, τα κριτηρια ειναι άλλα και δεν επιρεαζονται τοσο απο τις γνωσεις οσο (δυστυχως) απο το τι προσφερεις. Τι να το κανω να εχω μια μηχανη που να δουλευει σε υψηλες στροφες αλλά μου ανεβαζει τα καυσερια.. προβλημα μου ειναι. Ομως υπάρχει και το αναστροφο, τι να κανω τη μηχανη που δεν ανεβαζει στροφες.. ναι μεν δεν ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια καυσεριων αλλα....θα μου εχει ρίξει την αποδοση.
> Εξω παιδια χρειαζονται μια Μηχανη που να δουλευει ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ καλα. Αυτο χρειαζεται μια ναυτιλικη. 
> Και κατι αλλο, τον "Ξύπνιο" κανενας δεν το θελει, τον "Εξυπνο" αρκετοί, αλλά αυτόν που "ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ και Ξερει πότε να μιλάει και πότε να σωπαίνει...ΟΛΟΙ".


ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ!!ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ Ο Α/Β ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΑΙΟΣ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ. ΕΣΥ ΦΙΛΕ ENG ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΛΑ.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΝΤΑ ΕΠΙΑΣΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ;;;ΤΙ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ;;;ΤΙ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ;ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ;;
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ENG ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ

(ΜΗ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΜΝΜ, ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ!!!!  ΔΕ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΤΟ ΕΦΕΡΕ Η ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ)

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> malon den exetai katalavei kati tin axia pou exoume san mixanikoi oi etairies exoun naypigous kai mixanologous gia tis ipografes kai kratane a mixanikous gia ta vaporia sta new bulting exoun paidia apo panepistimia gia ypografes alla panta exoun kai ena vaporisio kai o logos einai i empeiria pou exoume ayto den ginetai na to apoktisoun aytoi oso kai na diavasounkai epidei exo poli prosopiki empeiria m aytous tous typous min kolate kanoun tous exypnous mono se pitsirikades se palious oute milane kai prospathoun na doun pragmata to oti einai sto grafeio kai epivionoun ofeiletai kathara stous palaimaxous a mixanikous pou douleyoun sta grafeia giati tous deixnoun synexeia .


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΟΥΝΑ!!!
ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΠΩΣ Κ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΝΜ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΥΣ Ή ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ. Η ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ, ΟΣΟ Η ΠΡΑΞΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΤΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ!!
ΟΛΟΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΑΝΩΤΑΤΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ Κ ΟΙ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ!!!ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ ΟΙ ΄΄ΆΠΕΙΡΟΙ΄΄ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΕΙΡΑ. ΕΣΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΟΥΛΟΥ Κ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΑΡΑ..ΜΠΑΛΑΓΚΟ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ!!! 

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΕ

----------


## Eng

κ. Δημητρη, 
δεν καταλαβαινω πως ζητατε να σας απαντησω τι προσοντα εχω και πως με προσλαβανε στη Ναυτιλιακη οταν μετα λετε πως το μηνυμα δεν ειναι προσωπικο. Οποτε μπορω να σας απαντησω οτι στο Τεχνικο υπαρχουν ατομα ΤΕΙ, του ΕΜΠ, Ch. Engs, Roving Engs και μας προσλαβαν με συντευξη. Ο ρολος μας στο Τεχνικο ειναι η διαχειρηση των θεματων τεχνικης φυσεως (βλαβες), PMS, Κλαση, επιθεωρησεις σημαιας - κλαση - συναφων οργανισμων αναλογα του ειδους του πλοιου (ARAP inspection, fishery licences), ανταλλακτικα, budgeting, preventing mesurement based on case study reviewing, spec newbuildings, drydocking και θα μπορω να γραφω και για ωρα ακομα - αρα οτι προ(και)απαιτει ενα πλοιο (υπαρχων) για να λειτουργησει αλλα και ενα πλοιο για να ναυπηγηθει (το τελευταιο σε συνεργασια με το newbuilding department). Οσο για την πειρα ειναι αυτη που ειναι και ειναι ενα μη-μετρησιμο και μη-συγκρισιμο μεγεθως η οποια οριζεται μονο με τα περιβοητα ορια (Lim Οταν το x τεινει...) που λεγαν τα μαθηματικα. Ομως θεωρω με την..πειρα που εχω..πως εχω ελαχιστη και το τονιζω συνεχεια. Και μιας και το αναφερω..παντα ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ πειρα θα εχω.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> κ. Δημητρη, 
> δεν καταλαβαινω πως ζητατε να σας απαντησω τι προσοντα εχω και πως με προσλαβανε στη Ναυτιλιακη οταν μετα λετε πως το μηνυμα δεν ειναι προσωπικο. Οποτε μπορω να σας απαντησω οτι στο Τεχνικο υπαρχουν ατομα ΤΕΙ, του ΕΜΠ, Ch. Engs, Roving Engs και μας προσλαβαν με συντευξη. Ο ρολος μας στο Τεχνικο ειναι η διαχειρηση των θεματων τεχνικης φυσεως (βλαβες), PMS, Κλαση, επιθεωρησεις σημαιας - κλαση - συναφων οργανισμων αναλογα του ειδους του πλοιου (ARAP inspection, fishery licences), ανταλλακτικα, budgeting, preventing mesurement based on case study reviewing, spec newbuildings, drydocking και θα μπορω να γραφω και για ωρα ακομα - αρα οτι προ(και)απαιτει ενα πλοιο (υπαρχων) για να λειτουργησει αλλα και ενα πλοιο για να ναυπηγηθει (το τελευταιο σε συνεργασια με το newbuilding department). Οσο για την πειρα ειναι αυτη που ειναι και ειναι ενα μη-μετρησιμο και μη-συγκρισιμο μεγεθως η οποια οριζεται μονο με τα περιβοητα ορια (Lim Οταν το x τεινει...) που λεγαν τα μαθηματικα. Ομως θεωρω με την..πειρα που εχω..πως εχω ελαχιστη και το τονιζω συνεχεια. Και μιας και το αναφερω..παντα ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ πειρα θα εχω.


Καλησπερα Γιωργο!!!
Αναφερω εσενα γιατι εσυ εισαι αμεσος σε ναυτιλιακη στη κουβεντα (ισως να υπαρχουν και αλλοι) και πολλοι αρχιμηχανικοι το παιζουν ιστορια!!!Οπως θα δεις και σε καποιο αλλο μνμ υποστηριζω κ ειμαι υπερ των μηχανολογων-ναυπηγων που εργαζονται!! Ειμαι κ εγω στην ηλικια σου περιπου και ειμαι και εγω σαν εσενα αν κρινω απο αυτα που γραφεις!!Δεν ειρωνευομαι κ δεν το παιζω ΄΄ξυπνιος΄΄ οσο για τη πειρα θα την αποκτησεις σιγα σιγα!! Αυτο που σου προτεινω ειναι να ακους κ να διαβαζεις με προσοχη τα σχολια ΄΄γερων΄΄ μηχανικων κα εδω μεσα ειναι αρκετοι, Δε θελω να αναφερω ονοματα!!!
Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Eng

Δημητρη καλησπερα,
οι παλιοι εχουν την πειρα και ειναι δασκαλοι και μαλιστα εγω καλη ωρα εχω Δασκαλο ενας πολυ καλο Πρωτο μηχανικο.
Ομως πλεον ο Αρχιμηχανικος - οπως ανεφερα παραπανω - αν θες ο μοντερνος Αρχιμηχανικος, πρεπει να εχει μια παρα πολυ μεγαλη και εκτεταμενη πληροφοριση σε σχεση με κανονισμους (ειδικους και μη), καποιους δε τους ανεφερα και παραπανω. Και να σου πω πως μπορει να μην ξερω να λυσω την emergency fire pump που δεν σηκωνε πιεση σημερα και οσο κι αν παλευε ο πρωτος, παλι δεν θα σηκωνε, αλλα πηγα και ειδε οτι σημερα το πλοιο ειχε trim by bow και το sea chest της fire ηταν 1,5μ απο την ισαλο. 
Τι εννοω? παραπλευρη γνωση / αντίληψη. Και δεν ειναι ασχετος ο Μηχανικος τουναντίον ειναι πανεξυπνο παλικαρι και δουλευταρας, ομως ειναι παροπιδιστης (και καλα κανει γιατι αυτο ξερει να κανει - και ετσι πρεπει). Ομως εγω πρεπει να ξερω αλλα 100 πραγματα και το μυαλο να παει σε αλλαες τοσες παραμετρους. Ειναι λεπτο αυτο το νοημα που θελω να περασω και ενδεχομενως (ελπιζω βεβαια πως οχι ) ο Μαστρονικολας να με μαλωσει λιγο.... Αλλα τον εκτιμω ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ!!!!!
Αυτα και by the way ειμαι Ταϊλανδη σε επισκευη ενος ψυγειου 32 χρονων με Mitsui 6UEC45LA και 3 χ Yanmar M200L UN... Κλασικο Γιαπωνεζικο του 85.
Χαιρετισμους.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Δημητρη καλησπερα,
> οι παλιοι εχουν την πειρα και ειναι δασκαλοι και μαλιστα εγω καλη ωρα εχω Δασκαλο ενας πολυ καλο Πρωτο μηχανικο.
> Ομως πλεον ο Αρχιμηχανικος - οπως ανεφερα παραπανω - αν θες ο μοντερνος Αρχιμηχανικος, πρεπει να εχει μια παρα πολυ μεγαλη και εκτεταμενη πληροφοριση σε σχεση με κανονισμους (ειδικους και μη), καποιους δε τους ανεφερα και παραπανω. Και να σου πω πως μπορει να μην ξερω να λυσω την emergency fire pump που δεν σηκωνε πιεση σημερα και οσο κι αν παλευε ο πρωτος, παλι δεν θα σηκωνε, αλλα πηγα και ειδε οτι σημερα το πλοιο ειχε trim by bow και το sea chest της fire ηταν 1,5μ απο την ισαλο. 
> Τι εννοω? παραπλευρη γνωση / αντίληψη. Και δεν ειναι ασχετος ο Μηχανικος τουναντίον ειναι πανεξυπνο παλικαρι και δουλευταρας, ομως ειναι παροπιδιστης (και καλα κανει γιατι αυτο ξερει να κανει - και ετσι πρεπει). Ομως εγω πρεπει να ξερω αλλα 100 πραγματα και το μυαλο να παει σε αλλαες τοσες παραμετρους. Ειναι λεπτο αυτο το νοημα που θελω να περασω και ενδεχομενως (ελπιζω βεβαια πως οχι ) ο Μαστρονικολας να με μαλωσει λιγο.... Αλλα τον εκτιμω ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ!!!!!
> Αυτα και by the way ειμαι Ταϊλανδη σε επισκευη ενος ψυγειου 32 χρονων με Mitsui 6UEC45LA και 3 χ Yanmar M200L UN... Κλασικο Γιαπωνεζικο του 85.
> Χαιρετισμους.


ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ!!ΕΛΑ Κ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ. ΟΜΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ (ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ).
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ....ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΖΟΥΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ!!
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙΣ!!!ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ!!

----------


## Eng

Αντε καληνυχτω γιατι με ξενυχτησες με τις αποριες σου (να κοιταξεις το governor + linkages και f.o injection pump. Επισης speed sensor).

Αυτο απο την κυρια μετα των τιμων.

2014-10-12 14.45.59.jpg

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

εχεις βισμα????εχεις δοντι???τοτε θα βρεις θεση σε ναυτιλιακη.
δε χρειαζεται να ξερεις απο βαπορια...μονο αγγλικα...κ 2-3 ατομα να σε στηριξουν.
σημερα δεν εχει αρχιμηχανικους η ναυτιλια.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΛΕΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗΝ ΑΥΤΗΝ.Ο Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΧΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΕΥΑΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΠΛΕΥΣΙΜΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΣΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ.Η ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ ΑΠΑΣΧΩΛΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΝ Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ.


κυριε νικο1945 αυτο που λετε εχει τεραστια σημασια, ομως να λετε κ το εξης: σημερα οι ναυτιλιακες ψαχνουν ατομα μονο γιανα φτιαχνουν τα εντυπα του ism κ μονο! οι νεοι αρχιμηχανικοι μπορουν να δωσουν λυση οταν το βαπορι εχει ξενους μηχανικουσ?

----------


## Eng

Ναι μπορεις να δωσεις λυση. Ακομα και οταν ο Πρωτος ειναι Ρωσος η Φιλιππινος που δεν ξερει γρι. Καμια φορα η λυση ειναι..around the corner και μεσα στο πιξημο της αβαριας που ζει εκεινη την ωρα το πλοιο, μπορει να πεις κατι το οποιο απλα να τραβηξει τη..νοητικη κουρτινα .. του Πρωτου και να λυθει το προβλημα. Πρεπει να κατανοησει το γραφειο τι σημαινει ναυτικο επαγγελμα για αυτο και παντα θεωρω πως ο αρχιμηχανικος θα πρεπει οπωςσδηποτε να εχει περασει καμποσο σε σε πλοιο για να νιωσει την εμπειρια στο πετσι του.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Έπεσα τυχαία πάνω στο θέμα που ξεκίνησε αρκετά χρόνια πριν. Και βλέποντας τους προβληματισμούς κάποιων για τις γυναίκες, θα σημειώσω ότι εν έτει 2022 έχουμε πλέον και Α΄ μηχανικούς και Αρχιμηχανικούς γυναίκες. 

Πχ η Νανά Σιλελόγλου, απόφοιτη ΑΕΝ,  είναι Α΄ Μηχανικός. Δείτε την στο you tube   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTkPlHKBops

Η Τόνια Καραγεώργου, απόφοιτη Πολυτεχνείου, αρχιμηχανικός. https://www.newsbeast.gr/weekend/art...dUPzzGgQNgf0xs

Και έπεται συνέχεια. Καθώς είναι πολλά πλέον τα κορίτσια στις κατώτερες θέσεις της μηχανής και λογικό κάποιες να φτάσουν και στην κορυφή της πυραμίδας. Το φύλο δεν καθορίζει την ικανότητα, άλλοι παράγοντες παίζουν ρόλο. 

Παρόμοια εξέλιξη υπάρχει και στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό της χώρας μας.  Πχ η Μαργαρίτα Δημητρέση που είναι Β΄ μηχανικός στη φρεγάτα Κουντουριώτης ή η Αναστασία Ψωμαδέλλη, Α'  μηχανικός. https://www.parapolitika.gr/ellada/a...humizei-polla/

Φυσικά τα ανάλογα συμβαίνουν και στο διεθνές στερέωμα. Ξεκινώντας από την Victoria Alexandrina Drummond (1894 - 1978) που υπήρξε η πρώτη γυναίκα μηχανικός στον εμπορικό στόλο της Βρετανίας. Με την επιμονή της και φυσικά με τις ικανότητές της κατάφερε να νικήσει τις προκαταλήψεις της εποχής της και να φτάσει στη θέση του αρχιμηχανικού το 1959. Συμμετείχε και σε μάχες του Β΄ παγκοσμίου πολέμου και χάρη στα κατορθώματά της της απονεμήθηκε και μετάλλιο ανδρείας. https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/l...ndrina-2745053

----------

